

Software Engineers hard to find - losarime
http://philcoders.tumblr.com/post/1147683365/new-staff-members

======
losarime
It's true, it is really hard to find software engineers nowadays.. Especially
those who have real skills and passion for the job.. There are a lot of jobs
available for them, but you just can't find one huh?:-) Many students that i
have talked to are mislead, they think that web development and programming
are just for extremely brilliant people. I think not, one doesn't need to be a
genius to make a website, is it not? Who's with me? You just have to really
like what you do and always think that if others can do it, there's always a
possibility that you can, too, and maybe even better...

[http://philcoders.tumblr.com/post/1147683365/new-staff-
membe...](http://philcoders.tumblr.com/post/1147683365/new-staff-members)

------
hoag
Finding talented engineers as "mere employees" are hard enough; finding
talented engineers suitable to be your co-founder(s) for a startup are even
harder.

It took me over a month of searching, interviewing, and painstaking gut
instinct checking before I finally found two great guys to build my team.

As losarime said, it's true, it's very hard to find those with passion for the
job. My filtering statement/question that I came up with for the interviews:

"I'm not looking for someone to work _for_ this startup -- I'm looking for
someone to work _with_ this startup, someone who wants this to be _our_
startup _together_."

It was always very easy to see who genuinely wanted this to be our company
together as opposed to those who just wanted a new employer.

